# Diesel transmission service?



## Roadburner440 (Dec 29, 2013)

On the diesel it is not a GM transmission. The transmission is built by Aisin. So that is why there is a weird fluid spec. As for changing the fluid I am not sure. I would do it every 30,000 to 50,000 though.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

If you search through this section there's a whole thread on exactly how to do it, some thoughts how often to do it, etc


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

Recommended interval is 97.5k miles. Severe Duty is half that. I have found many online quotes that the Aisin fluid is non-serviceable.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

On the Saab forums they say do it every 30k miles and you'll be good


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Danny5 said:


> Recommended interval is 97.5k miles. Severe Duty is half that. I have found many online quotes that the Aisin fluid is non-serviceable.


There are many cars that use the same AF40, although with different valve bodies. The latest revision of the 2014 Cruze Owner's manual does not differentiate between gas or diesel for the transmission fluid severe service interval. It is recommended that you change it every 45k miles. 90% of people fall under the severe service category. The only time you'd fall under normal service is if you were driving all highway and you lived right by the highway. In Saabs that use the same transmission, they specify as low as 35k miles if not lower. 

Refer to this thread as well, as the OE fluid is VERY expensive:
http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-c...74-amsoil-now-has-atf-recommendation-ctd.html

Fluid change procedure is outlined by Volvo here:
AF40 fluid change - PDF


----------



## GotDiesel? (Sep 9, 2013)

I would recommend doing a transmission service @ 30k on the CRTDI Cruze. VW DSG is every 40k with synthetic in it if that gives you an idea. Remember VW/Toyota/Mini and a few others do use Aisin's transmissions in many auto line up. Aisin is a very good at what they build. We all have seen the proof in Toyota and VW for some time now on how well they hold up.


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Surprised to see you back. Haven't noticed you since you got your golf


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

I am still debating on when (or if) I want to change my fluid. I am partially curious as to how long the transmission will last without a change.


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

diesel said:


> I am still debating on when (or if) I want to change my fluid. I am partially curious as to how long the transmission will last without a change.


Wirh the type of driving you do, i suspect a long time


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

KpaxFAQ said:


> Wirh the type of driving you do, i suspect a long time


Probably true, but I do spend a fair amount of time in traffic too.


----------



## Erastimus (Feb 9, 2012)

I believe you might have it backwards, Xtreme. Based on the actual definitions in owner's manuals, 90% of Cruze drivers are "normal service" and maybe 10% are "extreme service." For one, I doubt too many Cruze's are used for towing, and if so, only for a Sunfish or something very light. Certainly, a Cruze used as a city taxi would fit into extreme service. I am compelled to raise this issue with you due to my concern for the environment - normal service intervals are better for the environment. And for everyone's pocketbook.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Erastimus said:


> I believe you might have it backwards, Xtreme. Based on the actual definitions in owner's manuals, 90% of Cruze drivers are "normal service" and maybe 10% are "extreme service." For one, I doubt too many Cruze's are used for towing, and if so, only for a Sunfish or something very light. Certainly, a Cruze used as a city taxi would fit into extreme service. I am compelled to raise this issue with you due to my concern for the environment - normal service intervals are better for the environment. And for everyone's pocketbook.


The following consist of severe service driving:

Mountainous driving
Stop and go traffic
Conditions exceeding 100F ambient
Short trips
Racing
Towing

What we have seen from the way fluid holds up reinforces that criteria. If you want to believe your condition for driving is "normal" then by all means run your transmission fluid out to 90k, but don't be surprised if it doesn't shift the same way it used to and your clutches have significant wear. Fluid is far cheaper than a new transmission.

My mom's car would be considered normal driving according to her owner's manual, yet at 84k miles, that fluid was so far gone that it went at least 30k miles more than it should have. By 100k, if I hadn't strongly advised a complete flush, the transmission would have been showing serious problems. 

I'm not saying everyone should change their ATF at 45k miles, but I am saying not everyone's driving is as "normal" as they think. 

When in doubt, pay the $25 and have it analyzed. 

Sent from AutoGuide.com App


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

when in doubt just change it. if youre too cheap to change the fluid then youre way to cheap to change the transmission


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

XtremeRevolution said:


> Fluid is far cheaper than a new transmission.


What is the parts cost of fluid for our Aisin transmission?


----------



## KpaxFAQ (Sep 1, 2013)

180 to 200 for complete fluid replacement using aw-1


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

ill be doin it at 30000 miles


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

I'll do mine @ whatever mileage I'm at 
When I hit the 2 yr point. Of course I'll spend the extra and get the signature series amsoil. How could I not get amsoil with the reviews on here

Sent from the sexy electrician


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Danny5 said:


> What is the parts cost of fluid for our Aisin transmission?


I can't post pricing but I can tell you it's about 1/3 the price of AW-1 fluid...at retail price.


----------



## Danny5 (Dec 22, 2011)

I am game. I'll replace my fluid early at 50ish thousand miles. Maybe the tune puts me in the "severe" duty column


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Danny5 said:


> I am game. I'll replace my fluid early at 50ish thousand miles. Maybe the tune puts me in the "severe" duty column


If you got a tune, it's safe to say you are in the extreme duty. Before I tuned I probably burned up the manual fluid even between the 2 fluid swaps with the axle replacements. 


Sent from my iFail 5s


----------



## TurboDieselCruze2014 (Jan 23, 2020)

money_man said:


> I'll do mine @ whatever mileage I'm at
> When I hit the 2 yr point. Of course I'll spend the extra and get the signature series amsoil. How could I not get amsoil with the reviews on here
> 
> Sent from the sexy electrician


Did you run the signature Amsoil? If so how did it shift afterwards?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I went to my dealer and had it done at 30k, they used the GM spec oil for that ASIN transmission. The writer even specified the parts number so proper oil was used. I’m sure they simply unhooked the cooler lines and did the flush with the machine. At 50-60k I’m going to switch to amsoil.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

Make sure to check said trans cooler lines. I have to imagine the leak I had sometime before I replaced the lines (which was hell) has directly led to the issues we have now.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Has anyone used the valvoline max life multi vehicle synthetic ATF? On their website it shows the AW-1 spec.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

TurboDieselCruze2014 said:


> Did you run the signature Amsoil? If so how did it shift afterwards?


ive been using fords version of aw1 since 30,000 miles, its the cheapest stuff i can find

car is great (112,000 miles)


----------



## DieselingFun (Apr 16, 2020)

I'm new to this post ... but has anyone tried something other then Amsoil i.e. Redline in their Cruze diesel auto transmission?









D6 ATF


Our lowest viscosity, most shear-stable ATF for consistent operation, designed to satisfy Dexron-VI®, Mercon®SP, Mercon®LV




www.redlineoil.com




*Red Line D6 Automatic Transmission Fluid 30704

Aisin Warner AW-1 *is the first in their OEM compatibility list !
It is a little more expensive then that the of Amsoil but the Redline claim better spec's compared to Amsoil.
And when I initially place my order online line with Amsoil they MUC it up, told me that it would ship first
business day and here we are a week latter and no oil, supposedly it was in stock initially and even in stock when I called today but their customer service told me it was a CC problem, I call my CC and they told me that the merchant retracted the order. If they can't even get their ordering system right can they even formulate the product correctly during manufacturing??

I have used both Redline and Royal Purple in my vehicles of the past and never had an issue with their products nor with online ordering, was going to try Amsoil but not so sure any more?🙄


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DieselingFun said:


> I'm new to this post ... but has anyone tried something other then Amsoil i.e. Redline in their Cruze diesel auto transmission?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


read the post before yours

yes i have been


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

You can get the Pentosin ATF LV 5 liter bottle on RockAuto for like 40 bucks. Buy 2 and you'll have about a liter left over after doing 3 flushes. Fluid should be mostly red at that point.


----------



## DieselingFun (Apr 16, 2020)

Hey Boraz, I've noticed you been around this blog for some time now and further have 112K mi on your 2014 CTD. Don't mean to call you out on this topic...but? Your claim is that after 30K mi of the original 112K mi being with "Fords AW1" (?) transmission fluid... "the car is great". How do you qualify the car as "great" with consideration to the specific performance of the transmission using some unspecified Ford fluid which you admitted was the "cheapest" you could find? And what is your expectation for the longevity of your vehicle? Does Ford put into print and/or warranty that Ford Mercon and/or "SP" or "what ever" fluid you used as the "cheapest", is a direct replacement for Aisin AW1 as used in the Cruze diesel application which I've have seen in print labeled as a "mineral oil" based fluid? Have you torn down and/or drained the Ford fluid to have it analyzed for any compatabilty issues with seals, clutch materials and bearing as such?

My Cruze is 5 years old and has 130K mi on the clock, it also runs "great" but do I really want to keep the original fluid in it for another 130K +++ mi? I don't think so!! My expectation is for this vehicle to out live myself so that means for myself at least another 130K +++ mi! Being an engineer by profession for over 45 years I find myself relying on manufacturers published specifications to get the max useful life out of a product and that is also my mentality when designing in my profession as an engineer. My personal philosophy with my vehicles has been to follow manufacturers recommendations without fail and I've been able to go 200K to 300K miles reliably without any major drive train failures/overhauls.

So in short... a 30K mi experimental use of an unapproved fluid, UN-quantified, undocumented, gut feel test run does not give me any comfy feeling that I will meet my expectations of 300K +++ mi without a major transmission overhaul. Should Ford publish specs and warranty that their "generic what ever" fluid is qualified in application where Aisin AW1 is intended, I would fully appreciate and welcome this valued information and their printed warranty similar to Amsoil claims for their oil products. The only problem Amsoil has is that they need to train their staff on how to operate their order entry system!


----------



## DieselingFun (Apr 16, 2020)

BDCCruze said:


> You can get the Pentosin ATF LV 5 liter bottle on RockAuto for like 40 bucks. Buy 2 and you'll have about a liter left over after doing 3 flushes. Fluid should be mostly red at that point.


Thks BDCCruze; looks like a good spec'd alternative at a fair price with free shipping from amazon! How far have you gone without flush and what did it look like when finally drained? I've gone 130K mi on original and although shifting fine getting a little concerned due to total miles now?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DieselingFun said:


> Hey Boraz, I've noticed you been around this blog for some time now and further have 112K mi on your 2014 CTD. Don't mean to call you out on this topic...but? Your claim is that after 30K mi of the original 112K mi being with "Fords AW1" (?) transmission fluid... "the car is great". How do you qualify the car as "great" with consideration to the specific performance of the transmission using some unspecified Ford fluid which you admitted was the "cheapest" you could find? And what is your expectation for the longevity of your vehicle? Does Ford put into print and/or warranty that Ford Mercon and/or "SP" or "what ever" fluid you used as the "cheapest", is a direct replacement for Aisin AW1 as used in the Cruze diesel application which I've have seen in print labeled as a "mineral oil" based fluid? Have you torn down and/or drained the Ford fluid to have it analyzed for any compatabilty issues with seals, clutch materials and bearing as such?
> 
> My Cruze is 5 years old and has 130K mi on the clock, it also runs "great" but do I really want to keep the original fluid in it for another 130K +++ mi? I don't think so!! My expectation is for this vehicle to out live myself so that means for myself at least another 130K +++ mi! Being an engineer by profession for over 45 years I find myself relying on manufacturers published specifications to get the max useful life out of a product and that is also my mentality when designing in my profession as an engineer. My personal philosophy with my vehicles has been to follow manufacturers recommendations without fail and I've been able to go 200K to 300K miles reliably without any major drive train failures/overhauls.
> 
> So in short... a 30K mi experimental use of an unapproved fluid, UN-quantified, undocumented, gut feel test run does not give me any comfy feeling that I will meet my expectations of 300K +++ mi without a major transmission overhaul. Should Ford publish specs and warranty that their "generic what ever" fluid is qualified in application where Aisin AW1 is intended, I would fully appreciate and welcome this valued information and their printed warranty similar to Amsoil claims for their oil products. The only problem Amsoil has is that they need to train their staff on how to operate their order entry system!


you got your math wrong

92,000 miles on the unspecified ford fluid.

its not a chevy trans

its a af40-6, its been in 50+??? different cars, incl ford....thats why they sell the fluid.

i have a friend that is a retired mechanic, but before retirement he was THE saab mechanic to goto in texas, he owned 13 saabs at the time, lol....lotsa them with af40-6

he only ever used the toyota fluid as he worked at a lexus dealer, so he got it free.

he told me to change the fluid erry 30k miles, and itll last....he only ever had to change out some speed sensors or solenoids, all easy peasy

i have 3 AW trans in my driveway, 1 in the cruze, 2 in my 2 98 xjs....they have 190,000 miles on each....ive changed out one overdrive solenoid, otherwise trans fluid changes erry 50k miles

i only change the oil in them once a year as well, and use the cheapest dino oil i can find, and fram oil filters to ruffle the weiners on the internet

both those jeeps will be running just fine 10yrs from now, despite the harm im doin them, lol

my cruze is deleted too, so im putting even extra harm on my trans with the generic fluid with all the extra hp/tq.


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

What are these "replaceable solenoids" you speak of...those might be the ticket for ours...

And yes, my buddy has this exact transmission in his Fusion - I think the number of vehicles it's in definitely is around 50, yeah, if not 100 - it's _a lot_. He changes his fluid every 30k or so, and it comes out black as night every time. But it's his DD and the trans is still all good!

I wish ours was...


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

MP81 said:


> What are these "replaceable solenoids" you speak of...those might be the ticket for ours...
> 
> And yes, my buddy has this exact transmission in his Fusion - I think the number of vehicles it's in definitely is around 50, yeah, if not 100 - it's _a lot_. He changes his fluid every 30k or so, and it comes out black as night every time. But it's his DD and the trans is still all good!
> 
> I wish ours was...


his answer when i asked aboot the trans



> They are very good transmissions. I actually had to take a class on them when I was at SAAB. They are pretty reliable and can take a pretty good beating.
> 
> The only issues they have are an occasional neutral safety switch and output speed sensors. Both of which are external and very easy to replace, like 5 mins jobs.
> 
> Make sure to change the fluid every 30K miles even though its "life-time" fluid.


i googled as much as i could aboot the car, the motor, the trans (both used in dozens of vehicles) for 2 mos....the driveline of this car is bulletproof

the emissions had zero time in the field, we were beta testers....and thats been the achilles heel of the car


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> What are these "replaceable solenoids" you speak of...those might be the ticket for ours...
> 
> And yes, my buddy has this exact transmission in his Fusion - I think the number of vehicles it's in definitely is around 50, yeah, if not 100 - it's _a lot_. He changes his fluid every 30k or so, and it comes out black as night every time. But it's his DD and the trans is still all good!
> 
> I wish ours was...


What’s up with yours?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Got amsoil signature series case of 12 for 130 shipped to my door. Not bad price wise. They say double manufacturer miles from 45 to 90k with their oil but I’m only gonna do 45k on it. 200$ every 5-7 years isn’t much.


----------



## DieselingFun (Apr 16, 2020)

boraz said:


> you got your math wrong
> 
> 92,000 miles on the unspecified ford fluid.


If seems as though you avoid my question on what specific "cheapest" magic Ford elixir you run in your Cruze diesel to reliably run 92K mi without a fluid change that makes your transmission run "great" which fluid when drained looks like tar after only 30K mi??🧐

My '05 F350 "SP" transmission fluid looks like it just pour out of the can at 100K miles on it and so does the fluid from the '05 Bonne GXP N* running Dexron III H. Neither fluid can be classified as the "cheapest and/or low cost" though. Just attempting to find out what the established knowledge base on Cruzetalk has determined to be the best for the Cruze diesel over the long haul with economies taken into consideration for long and short haul drain intervals. Please don't take my comments as an attempt to debunk anyone myth and/or old wives tale. Thank you.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

DieselingFun said:


> If seems as though you avoid my question on what specific "cheapest" magic Ford elixir you run in your Cruze diesel to reliably run 92K mi without a fluid change that makes your transmission run "great" which fluid when drained looks like tar after only 30K mi??🧐
> 
> My '05 F350 "SP" transmission fluid looks like it just pour out of the can at 100K miles on it and so does the fluid from the '05 Bonne GXP N* running Dexron III H. Neither fluid can be classified as the "cheapest and/or low cost" though. Just attempting to find out what the established knowledge base on Cruzetalk has determined to be the best for the Cruze diesel over the long haul with economies taken into consideration for long and short haul drain intervals. Please don't take my comments as an attempt to debunk anyone myth and/or old wives tale. Thank you.


i never claimed to run 92k miles without a change, and show me on a map where i claimed it looked like tar?

i changed the stock aw1 at 30k miles, with ford aw1 and erry 30k miles since, so 92k miles of perfect driving on ford aw1 

errybody else here has drunk the amsoil flavor aid


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Has anyone here with a scan gauge or monitor seen average trans temps on the diesel? How good of a job does out oil to air cooler do? It’s not very tall but very wide so surface area seems good. I know slush boxes enemy is heat.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

DieselingFun said:


> Thks BDCCruze; looks like a good spec'd alternative at a fair price with free shipping from amazon! How far have you gone without flush and what did it look like when finally drained? I've gone 130K mi on original and although shifting fine getting a little concerned due to total miles now?


You can read about my experience with fluid color pictures here. I recently replaced my cooler lines at 135k miles, and did a 3 liter flush to set the fluid level and the fluid color was still the same as it was in the last jug in the picture. So in 55k miles the color did not change.

The fluid on these after a short time turns black. I think GM used mineral oil (non-synthetic) and it doesn't hold it's color well.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I’m at 39,xxx miles on my diesel. We did a trans flush at the dealer at 30k miles. Why don’t I get a sample of the fluid for ya guys and send it off to the lab. Between a few members it’s super cheap. This will put the argument to rest. 0-30k oem fluid from factory-from 30-40k GM trans fluid as done in the dealer with documentation how exactly how much it breaks down in 10k


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> What’s up with yours?


A good bit, haha - the issue we've had the longest is what I imagine has to do with the neutral-stop solenoid...sometimes there is a delay in shifting back into drive when you go to start moving - and it SLAMS into gear, since you're applying throttle. In other words, it neutral-drops itself. This kind of behavior usually does not happen in winter, and if you leave the car in 1st at a light, it obviously won't do it, but you don't get the benefits of being in neutral while stopped.

The second issue is something we noticed early last year (maybe late 2018) - seemed like something around the 4-3 downshift, it had a large tendency to do so in a VERY harsh, jerky manner. Not like "we turned the pressures up on your trans and it shifts hard", more like "that's not right".

The third issue, currently the worst in my mind, started sometime last year. If you're in 4th gear, and you get on or let off the gas (in a normal manner, not hammering on it) to where the torque converter locks and unlocks, and also just before you roll to a stop, it makes a loud click/clunk noise. You can barely feel it through the car, and you can see the fluctuation in the tach. I have a video of it:


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> A good bit, haha - the issue we've had the longest is what I imagine has to do with the neutral-stop solenoid...sometimes there is a delay in shifting back into drive when you go to start moving - and it SLAMS into gear, since you're applying throttle. In other words, it neutral-drops itself. This kind of behavior usually does not happen in winter, and if you leave the car in 1st at a light, it obviously won't do it, but you don't get the benefits of being in neutral while stopped.
> 
> The second issue is something we noticed early last year (maybe late 2018) - seemed like something around the 4-3 downshift, it had a large tendency to do so in a VERY harsh, jerky manner. Not like "we turned the pressures up on your trans and it shifts hard", more like "that's not right".
> 
> The third issue, currently the worst in my mind, started sometime last year. If you're in 4th gear, and you get on or let off the gas (in a normal manner, not hammering on it) to where the torque converter locks and unlocks, and also just before you roll to a stop, it makes a loud click/clunk noise. You can barely feel it through the car, and you can see the fluctuation in the tach. I have a video of it:


What does a rebuild for our trans cost if it’s worse case scenario? Think maybe there may be a problem in the lines causing pressure fluctuations?


----------



## MP81 (Jul 20, 2015)

pandrad61 said:


> What does a rebuild for our trans cost if it’s worse case scenario? Think maybe there may be a problem in the lines causing pressure fluctuations?


That's a good question - haven't seen too many people who have even had the transmission replaced - I know a couple on here have, but I'm not sure they had nearly the issues we are.

When I checked the fluid level (which, by design, is essentially draining a small amount to bring it to the "check" level, and then adding an extra amount on top of that to be "full"), the fluid still looked good (AMSOIL), the level seemed to be good, and nothing appeared to be noticeably leaking (including those god-forsaken cooler lines), but it's very possible it's something internal causing the neutral-stop issue and the really harsh downshift, on occasion, and it's possible that is a direct result of the fluid leaking from said god-forsaken lines a few years back, as these issues only started coming to light a bit after we changed the fluid and replaced those lines.

That said, a torque converter _shouldn't_ be able to make such a noise, given it has no mechanically-connected parts - except for the lockup clutch...and it definitely correlates to it locking and unlocking. Outside of the trans, the CV shafts feel just fine - no extra play, torn boots or anything, so it's definitely somewhere inside. If it was drivetrain slack, in my mind it should happen all the time, but it only seems to be when lock/unlock is commanded.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

MP81 said:


> That's a good question - haven't seen too many people who have even had the transmission replaced - I know a couple on here have, but I'm not sure they had nearly the issues we are.
> 
> When I checked the fluid level (which, by design, is essentially draining a small amount to bring it to the "check" level, and then adding an extra amount on top of that to be "full"), the fluid still looked good (AMSOIL), the level seemed to be good, and nothing appeared to be noticeably leaking (including those god-forsaken cooler lines), but it's very possible it's something internal causing the neutral-stop issue and the really harsh downshift, on occasion, and it's possible that is a direct result of the fluid leaking from said god-forsaken lines a few years back, as these issues only started coming to light a bit after we changed the fluid and replaced those lines.
> 
> That said, a torque converter _shouldn't_ be able to make such a noise, given it has no mechanically-connected parts - except for the lockup clutch...and it definitely correlates to it locking and unlocking. Outside of the trans, the CV shafts feel just fine - no extra play, torn boots or anything, so it's definitely somewhere inside. If it was drivetrain slack, in my mind it should happen all the time, but it only seems to be when lock/unlock is commanded.


Definitely slack I don’t think is the cause... unless 100% of its mounts don’t have rubber in them lol. I have a friend that is a amco Corp dude, he can get me cost. I’ll ask. He says Monday he can get us a labor and reman transmission cost. Rebuild will be hard since it’s depending on what components are toast. This way you have a worse case.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

I take it no one wants a definitive answer with a lab Analysis? Pulled up my RO and it was done at 28k not 30.


----------



## Rebooter (Mar 27, 2020)

Anybody tried this Liqui Moly ATF 1800 in their diesel?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Rebooter said:


> Anybody tried this Liqui Moly ATF 1800 in their diesel?


Never heard of it. Should be safe if it’s what the transmission calls for.


----------



## Rebooter (Mar 27, 2020)

Yes, it lists Aisin-Warner AW-1 spec right on the label


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Rebooter said:


> Yes, it lists Aisin-Warner AW-1 spec right on the label


Well it meets specifications then should be fine. I’ve never heard of the brand so can’t account to it’s effectiveness.


----------



## Rebooter (Mar 27, 2020)

It is fully synthetic made in Germany. So I would assume it would be just fine. NAPA carries it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

Rebooter said:


> It is fully synthetic made in Germany. So I would assume it would be just fine. NAPA carries it.


Send it and when you flush in 30k run an analysis to see.


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

pandrad61 said:


> Has anyone here with a scan gauge or monitor seen average trans temps on the diesel? How good of a job does out oil to air cooler do? It’s not very tall but very wide so surface area seems good. I know slush boxes enemy is heat.


I run a Scan Guage II and the temp on a long trip back from PA to NC in the cool month of November it was at 225 degrees F. Which to me is hot for a transmission but I guess these are built to take it. Running this temp is the main reason I run AMSOIL's Signature Series ATL fluid. Changed it out at 15k, then again at 50k and will do it again at 100k.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BlueTopaz said:


> I run a Scan Guage II and the temp on a long trip back from PA to NC in the cool month of November it was at 225 degrees F. Which to me is hot for a transmission but I guess these are built to take it. Running this temp is the main reason I run AMSOIL's Signature Series ATL fluid. Changed it out at 15k, then again at 50k and will do it again at 100k.


ok

what temp should it be?


----------



## BlueTopaz (Aug 25, 2012)

boraz said:


> ok
> 
> what temp should it be?


It is my understanding that 225 is normal for our transmissions. Like on my 2002 Chevy Silverado. It stays around 150° F but if I tow our 4klbs trailer it will go up to 195° F. It is my understanding that temperatures over 220° F will start to degrade the fluid and seals in the transmission faster over time. So that is why at least for me changing out the fluid often is best for long life of the transmission. Now on my Silverado, I had it analyzed and it had 100k miles on the AMSOIL ATL fluid and it was still good but I changed it anyway since it had 100k on it. This is also towing with it.


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

BlueTopaz said:


> I run a Scan Guage II and the temp on a long trip back from PA to NC in the cool month of November it was at 225 degrees F. Which to me is hot for a transmission but I guess these are built to take it. Running this temp is the main reason I run AMSOIL's Signature Series ATL fluid. Changed it out at 15k, then again at 50k and will do it again at 100k.


Yah definitely seems high, even if it’s designed to tolerate it I doubt it’s the best for it. Whenever I take the nose off for a light bar in crash bar I’ll upgrade the trans cooler to a huge bar and plate unit.


----------



## DieselingFun (Apr 16, 2020)

Finally got all the tools together, made two ramps from 2X10's and received (Pentosin ATF LV 5) AW1 trans fluid from RockAuto, those guys really know customer service (fair pricing, on time delivery with the correct parts first time delivery for over 15 years!). First changing factory fill after over 130K mi but the trans was still shifting good. I've added a 2" hole under the drain plug to eliminate the need to remove the cover for susequent drain sequence(s).








2" hole on right (in photo) was added to cover to ease drain plug removal

Has anyone thought of or attempted to using a dip stick when filling auto trans fluid? From info the guys who pump out from the top, I understand its a straight shot to get a hose to the bottom of the pan (make sure to clean the entire area before opening fill plug). By measuring drained fluid, one could just use the fill plug opening to drop a dip stick through to get a reference fluid level reading after establishing correct level at temp the first time before draining. Then for future drain intervals at temperature add back new fluid for amount drained, then slightly adding or subtracting fluid as might be required to get to the original dip stick reference level (this is all performed with vehicle level as would be required checking any transmission fluid level).


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Air temp today was between 87-90F.

I did about 100 miles and trans fluid was between 202-210F. 202 on highway and 210 in town.

Pentosin LV ATF


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> Air temp today was between 87-90F.
> 
> I did about 100 miles and trans fluid was between 202-210F. 202 on highway and 210 in town.
> 
> Pentosin LV ATF


That just seems high. Does it act different when at cooler temps like 170?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

pandrad61 said:


> That just seems high. Does it act different when at cooler temps like 170?


It's been hot here the past few days but next time it's cooler I'll take it for a toot and let you know.

You keep telling people their temperatures are high. What is yours running?


----------



## pandrad61 (Jul 8, 2015)

BDCCruze said:


> It's been hot here the past few days but next time it's cooler I'll take it for a toot and let you know.
> 
> You keep telling people their temperatures are high. What is yours running?


The chart was posted earlier for what trans temps are. Basically ideal temp is 170, this has been established to be the temp where trans are efficient but longest life for components.


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

Ran the car again today at around 75F and it was still around 202-204 range. Doesn't seem to be impacted by ambient temperature much. And this is on mostly new fluid (did a 3qt flush a few weeks ago).

One site I'm reading says that fluid that is 200F only last 50k miles. That may explain the absolute horrid smell of the fluid when I changed it at 75k.

My advice, change the fluid every 50k miles regardless of how hard you drive it.


----------



## electrozap_29 (Mar 9, 2017)

Just to let everyone know. I "flushed" (drain and refill 3 times)my trans about 7k miles ago. I used valvoline max life multi vehicle synthetic ATF available at wal mart for about $20.00 a gallon and all is well so far. The above mentioned fluid does have the aw-1 spec.


----------

